
The ISS Now Has Better Internet Than Most of Us After Its Latest Upgrade - gregmac
https://www.sciencealert.com/the-iss-now-has-better-internet-than-most-of-us-after-its-latest-upgrade
======
jplayer01
I wonder what the latency is like. A brief search on my phone only gave me
[https://space.stackexchange.com/questions/10379/do-
astronaut...](https://space.stackexchange.com/questions/10379/do-astronauts-
get-netflix-on-iss)

~~~
pragmatick
I wondered the same. This quora comment says about 6 seconds:
[https://www.quora.com/What-is-the-signal-delay-to-the-
ISS](https://www.quora.com/What-is-the-signal-delay-to-the-ISS)

